# Potential world record snakehead from Potomac



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Did you all see this?
http://www.wjla.com/articles/2012/05/juan-duran-catches-record-breaking-snakehead-fish-76051.html


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

wow.....he needs to go play the lottery today...I hope he is getting it mounted...i know i would...


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Impressive fish. I wonder if it was landed on shore or by boat. I'm sure a 20#er lurks somewhere in the Potomac. Someone tell Jeremy Wade!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

If that is true, you have yourself a new local economy... I am jealous!


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jeremy Wade is the man for sure..A 20lb lb snakehead could make me forget about peacock bass.....


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The article I read mentioned that the Bass, Crappy, and Sunfish populations are stable.
The species seem to co-exist, and the Snakehead invasion isn't the monster it was feared to be.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dena said:


> The article I read mentioned that the Bass, Crappy, and Sunfish populations are stable.
> The species seem to co-exist, and the Snakehead invasion isn't the monster it was feared to be.


Big surprise, right! Now don't tell all those dunderheads who still believe the doom and gloom reports... We don't want to disappoint them!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

solid7 said:


> Big surprise, right! Now don't tell all those dunderheads who still believe the doom and gloom reports... We don't want to disappoint them!


Dont tell us what? Im still skeptical honestly a non native species with little to no natural predator here state side that protects its young I still feel strongly that time will tell what happens. However I would be very happy to believe that it wont have any ill effects and the natural stocks will survive and flourish. If the stocks do well with the snakeheads as well than game on we have ourselves an even better fishery


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I saw it on the DNR fishing report online that's a big As$ snakehead I would not be surprised


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

One thing we all have to remember is that the Snakeheads are basically new to the area, and they already have a high population and now a world record fish, the population will most likely keep growing more and more, and the fish will get bigger and bigger, and they will need more and more food to eat.
I don't think anyone ever said they could harm other species over night


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Um, I, HuskyMD, hereby apologize to the PierandSurf supporters, registered users, and those who browse in anonymity for posting the aforementioned link. I was negligent in failing to recognize the threat of the Northern Snakehead would be argued ad nauseum on the resulting discussion board thread. My post maintains neutrality on the issue and no opinion shall be implied, neither explicit nor implicit, as a result of posting said link. opcorn:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

transamsam98 said:


> a non native species with little to no natural predator here state side that protects its young


If we are to believe anything that we learned about evolutionary science, then we should logically conclude that the snakehead protects its young BECAUSE it is a target in the wild. (protection = defense mechanism due to predation) The native ecosystem of the snakehead isn't so different than our own. Sure, different fauna and flora - but with the same basic arrangement of predatory and bait fish. If it is eaten in ONE place, it will be eaten anywhere introduced. Nobody has ever presented evidence to support the notion that snakeheads don't taste good to other predators in it's introduced range.

Oh yeah, and there's the fact that even though they aren't supposed to have any predators, the snakehead fry can frequently be found in the bellies of predatory fish. (like largemouth bass) Don't let them tell you otherwise. The parents protect the ball of fry, but it won't stop a large predator fish from tearing through them, and opportunistically grabbing a mouthful. The protective parent isn't going to give chase far from the remaining fry. This has been observed in the wild.




zam said:


> One thing we all have to remember is that the Snakeheads are basically new to the area, and they already have a high population and now a world record fish, the population will most likely keep growing more and more, and the fish will get bigger and bigger, and they will need more and more food to eat.
> I don't think anyone ever said they could harm other species over night


How do you know that the snakehead's metabolism doesn't have significantly lower requirements to support its growth than other fish? Even in places where it is isolated, it has yet to display the out of control growth that was promised. I call BS, and insist that it's time to start enjoying.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Solid7 I had failed to think that something would grow a taste for snakehead at least initially however the question to ask is what is the growth rate of a snakehead and what size must one reach before it is no longer a viable food source for local fish. I am always up for a friendly fishing debate but let me get this clear once more I hope the local stocks can merge with this foreign species and provide and even better fishery for us here stateside. I still feel strongly that introducing a new predatory fish can have ill effects. Time will tell


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> Um, I, HuskyMD, hereby apologize to the PierandSurf supporters, registered users, and those who browse in anonymity for posting the aforementioned link. I was negligent in failing to recognize the threat of the Northern Snakehead would be argued ad nauseum on the resulting discussion board thread. My post maintains neutrality on the issue and no opinion shall be implied, neither explicit nor implicit, as a result of posting said link. opcorn:


Husky , see what you started. This is all your fault hehehe


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Tracker16 said:


> Husky , see what you started. This is all your fault hehehe


 I know, right.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is a great lookin fish.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I’m starting to get tired and annoyed by Solid7’s BS support of snakeheads. He has not a scientist studying snakeheads, except from what he reads from the internet like everyone else. 

Here is a scientific fact on what will eventually happen to other species in Maryland. Other species will eventually become scarce and limited, due to snakeheads. That is a proven fact!

I guess you’re hoping they take over and migrate to other parts of the US. Why wait? Put them in your cooler and move them to a different area, since they can breathe and live a long time out of water. How do you think they came from Asia? 

Don’t be crying the blues when they migrate to other tributaries like the brackish water near the Susquehanna and start feeding on all the baby stripers. Maryland will need to change their state fish to Snakeheads, since there won’t be any stripers left to fish. They have already migrated brackish places they have no business.

I don’t want to hear anymore of this BS until DNR, state official, scientist or anyone else at an official capacity has told us otherwise.

I only wish bass and other fish had teeth to fight back to defend themselves against this cockroach of a pest. It will keep multiplying at an alarming rate, as this is a characteristic of varmints.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'd like to hear what is in the stomach of the world record fish.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Twinkies said:


> I’m starting to get tired and annoyed by Solid7’s BS support of snakeheads. He has not a scientist studying snakeheads, except from what he reads from the internet like everyone else.


You couldn't have picked a better screen name.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Solid7 = The Mad Snakehead Scientist!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> I'd like to hear what is in the stomach of the world record fish.


I would, also....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Solid7 = The Mad Snakehead Scientist!


I'm not wearing anything under my lab coat right now!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just an interesting note... I pulled an excerpt from the following website. (or from my lab - you decide) 

http://www.southfloridabassguides.c...h-florida-everglades-bass-fishing-guides.html



> Lloyd Fox , 65, owner of Lloyd’s Bait and Tackle in Margate, has been fishing South Florida canals since 1970 and remembers when the first Snakehead appeared nearly 12 years ago. He’s not alarmed by the Snakehead invasion.
> 
> “We’re not overrun with them,” he said. “People say they’ve had an impact, but I haven’t noticed it. It’s just another fish in the canal to catch.”
> 
> ...


See, there's clearly a quote by a scientist in there!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> I'm not wearing anything under my lab coat right now!


I kind of figured!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry Solid7, I start it, and you get blamed.
Congrats to the potential record holder. Enjoy it while it lasts, cause there is, or will be a 25 pounder lurking under some shoreline log, and someone is gonna catch it.

With the Md DNR's kill on sight order, and as dangerous to species as us Recs are, Snakeheads stay here in the Free State should be short lived.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

What does this have to do with Maryland? Do we have gators in the waters? Is this the Florida everglades with the same water conditions?

For every post you find about snakeheads not being “CATASTROPHIC” to the environment. I can list 1000 more that sites that are negative on snakehead to the ecosystem. Why list them all when everyone here can Google it for themselves. 

Yes, put the snakehead on a pedestal. They deserve to be on top with no natural predator. Humans are the only ones keeping them from getting out of hand.

Without DNR and America’s support, we would be overrun by snakeheads. I guess Florida is okay, because they do catch and release on snakeheads there? LOL! I’m glad people in Asia likes to eat them or they would be overrun there also.

I won’t be responding to anymore snakehead BS. If you love them, then you are entitled to your own opinion without worries. DNR, websites and the news has already brainwashed America, so it’s too late.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow as a professional (snakehead) Potomac Pike Guide I find this thread very interesting.. 

over 62 landed so far.. 

You want to know what was found in there stomachs?

Capt Mike


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

captmikestarrett said:


> You want to know what was found in there stomachs?


Let me guess... Frogs and crayfish?

I can't wait to come spend some money in Maryland, catching those world class snakeheads!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Twinkies said:


> Yes, put the snakehead on a pedestal.


I prefer that scenario to idolizing a government agency and its employees. No hero worship for the DNR or FWC here...




Twinkies said:


> I won’t be responding to anymore snakehead BS.


That's too bad, so sad. Oh well, I prefer cupcakes to twinkies, anyway. 




Twinkies said:


> DNR, websites and the news has already brainwashed America, so it’s too late.


Yep, and they're already in the waterways, so it's too late to stop them now. Hello to America's NEW game fish!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Killie minnows
baby bluegill
mice lots of them..
one baby eel
frogs of all sizes.
baby duck


Capt Mike


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

captmikestarrett said:


> Killie minnows
> baby bluegill
> mice lots of them..
> one baby eel
> ...


I had no clue that they actually ate frogs! Damn! The rest I knew about.

Mike, I know you've had a few SH 18 # or so......right?


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like the diet of a muskalunge to me. Last I checked they live hand in hand with other species.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stink-bait said:


> Sounds like the diet of a muskalunge to me. Last I checked they live hand in hand with other species.


NO, they only eat fish which have clubs, associations, and merchandise devoted to them - and even at that, only to extinction!


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Haha. I must have missed the fine print. All I know is I'm excited about fishing for and eating snakehead this year.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

This is a nice thread ....two weeks ago I saw a guy with a 16 lb'er at Mattawoman ramp...a true pig 

One of these day I'll hit one over 10 lbs


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Only one at just close to 18 lbs. The rest are all over 5lbs...

Capt Mike


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

So far, from what I can tell......these fish grow more slowly than in Asia, but end up getting bigger. I have heard of a few 18 LBers since last year.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

solid7 said:


> Just an interesting note... I pulled an excerpt from the following website. (or from my lab - you decide)
> 
> http://www.southfloridabassguides.c...h-florida-everglades-bass-fishing-guides.html
> 
> ...


Isn't this a little different? In South Florida canals you have alligators and large fish like tarpon and snook that might just eat a snakehead.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Everything eats snakeheads. Even the largemouth bass and catfish. You have some of those, right?


----------

